
The Truth About Value Types (2010) - taspeotis
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ericlippert/2010/09/30/the-truth-about-value-types/
======
danbolt
This was a really interesting read.

The value/reference type distinctions are something I like about C# compared
to Java, so I appreciate being able to understand its nuances better.

